# I introduce myself here too!



## rericri (Oct 20, 2007)

sorry for cross-posting, but...here we are too:

Ciao a tutti!

I am an Italian 35 years old lesbian mum and I am trying to conceive a second baby since 2005.
I had IUI by sperm donor in Belgium and got pregnant on the second IUI. After that lucky strike, I had 6 more IUI, two ICSI and I recenty had another IUI. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed, but am also veeeeery realistic.

If nothing happens, I'll have one last ICSI and then go to embyoadoption.

Well, I wish many nice storks for all of us.

Ciao.

Renata


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Renata! 

Welcome! Congratulations on your success with your daughter in 2002...fingers crossed for the next one!!  Please feel free to join us on the IUI / IVF thread here, there's a few of us having treatment at the moment. 

I don't know if you've seen but Cinderelle, who's posted a couple of times (under the thread "Hello All" ) is in Italy. She is trying to organise donor insemination while in Italy - I'm not sure how it's going for her (are you out there Cinderelle??)  You may want to try and contact her.   

Lovely to meet you and looking forward to hearing from you.         

Love Tonia
xxx

PS. I've just added you to the big list - it's on the bottom of page one of the thread at the top - "who's who in the LGBT family".


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Renata, 
It's great to have more international members on this board!
I hope that you are soon able to create a sibling for your little girl


----------

